# Stylish commercial vehicle



## 8till8 (18 May 2007)

I'm looking into getting a commercial vehicle which my business will pay and run, however I'm looking for something stylish not a man-in-van or 4x4 trader.
Some of the Jeep commercials are done quite nicely which almost pass for passanger versions....
has anyone seen anything good out there ?


----------



## Graham_07 (18 May 2007)

Regardless of appearance if you're conscious of cost then the main considerations should be that its a commercial diesel vehicle which qualifies for VAT input credit on the purchase and fuel. Make sure that the seller can verify that it is a qualifying vehicle for VAT. There are some vehicles out there which look commercial but which may be classified as "cars" by Revenue and are not therefore VAT deductible. Also, commercial vehicles which qualify for VAT etc, are not subject to the limit on motor vehicles which otherwise cuts your Capital Allowances off at I think presently €23,000.

Above aside check out www.carzone.ie where you can check the specs of lots of commerical vehicles. There are indeed some lovely looking things out there. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Firefly (18 May 2007)

I like the Nissan Pathfinder...good a grunty looking!


----------



## mickk (19 May 2007)

I have a commercial Hummer at the moment, I have it advertised for sale because I have started another business but I sorta hope i doesn't sell because I really love it. Also as the front windows are tinted you would never know its a commercial.


----------



## ajapale (19 May 2007)

moved from Askaboutbusiness to Car & motoring related issues


----------



## Pique318 (20 May 2007)

Get a pimped-out Merc Vito
[broken link removed]


----------



## 5Times (21 May 2007)

Golf, Opel astra GTC van, focus van.


----------



## Mr2 (21 May 2007)

Audi Q7 looks the job.


----------



## tosullivan (21 May 2007)

Land Rover Discovery is the best looker out there IMO.  A Black one.


----------



## boskonay (23 May 2007)

Our lads drive Golf vans - very slick .


----------



## rabbit (24 May 2007)

Sante Fe Commercial - a 4 x 4, much more space than a Golf, 4 w. d. in the ice / slippy conditions, plus you are sitting up nice and high, yet in the same price league as the golf.


----------



## s2000 (22 Aug 2007)

I am probably going to sell my Hilux Vigo Crew Cab soon... lovely motor and nice few extras. How do I go about proving that it qualifies for commercial TAX and VAT as mentioned above to perspective buyers? Thanks a mil, A


----------



## s2000 (22 Aug 2007)

Thanks PeterMack. I know I asked this on another forum here, but seeing as you might know I will ask again.... sorry for the repeat post!

I imported the vehicle from NEW Thailand and when I was registering/importing it here I gave my company VAT reg number and so I was not charged VAT. SO, the vehicle is my companies at the moment VAT free. What is the situation if I was to sell the vehicle now....to either a private individual (like me as a director) or another company who is also VAT registered. Do I sell the vehicle without the VAT in both cases? Do I need to sell it with some documented proof of the vat not being paid? Are there any other pitfalls in selling a vehicle (which is now second hand) on which VAT has not been paid in Ireland on.

Also, you said "To prove that it qualifies for the v.a.t to be reclaimed you need to provide a vat receipt with the vehicle "... can I not sell the vehicle just without VAT saying that I never paid anything on it? Or, if selling to a company OR an individual do I provide the VAT receipt and therefore the company can claim it back, but the individual can't. Either way, when selling it I have to charge VAT and then pay that back to the revenue?


----------



## ADKELMAC (16 Apr 2008)

s2000 You say you imported a Hilux Vigo from Thailand! I am interested in the doing the same. Would you recommend this? Can you outline the pros and cons?
I would like to speak to you to find out the details etc.
Thanks


----------



## RS2K (16 Apr 2008)

Hiace is very popular with some ethnic minorities


----------



## CreditCrunch (16 Apr 2008)

Why not look at the Commercial section of www.drivemagazine.ie
you are looking for a NEW Commercial right?

If it's a Jeep you are after then I would get in touch with Alasta Auto's

Very good people to deal with.


----------

